# Does anyone make tank stands?



## EmilyW (May 4, 2021)

Hello, do any members here make aquarium stands? I'm not a fan of the commercial ones available. I would be interested in connecting with someone local who makes stands. I am looking to get a custom stand made for a tank in the range of 12-16 gallons - unsure yet if I am going to go cube or rectangle. If you make stands, I would love to see photos and get a rough sense of pricing for a stand in that size range. 

Thanks!


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Just cut up some plywood for a tank that small. Lots of plans on the internet for it. most People use 2x 4 for bigger tanks..I made one last year with 2 x 4 but still needs a skinning on it.. Your tank is so small, any freebie furniture on marketplace or Craigslist should also work.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

for sure. but to be honest its going to be way cheaper to just buy one. depending on your expectations and wood costs it could get really pricey. but if that doesn't matter you can message me


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I know someone who made me a beautiful stand. I can ask, but h’es pretty busy these days. What are the dimensions that you’re looking for?


----------

